# Split Mirror in Europe - Standard in one side or both?



## lak (Jun 9, 2003)

I am planning to order the split mirror (aspherical mirror), which is standard for cars in Europe. I am wondering whether I should order one for driver's side or order two for both sides (same part number for sedans). So for cars sold in Europe, do you get one or two split mirrors? In North America, we only get a plain mirror on driver's side and a convex mirror in passenger side.

The current passenger side convex mirror still does not cover large enough angle to eliminate blind spots without turning head over shoulder (even when properly adjusted to reduce overlap with center rear view mirror). But I find that the view in the outer most edge of the passenger mirror is already obstructed by the mirror housing, so I am not sure if a split mirror would give any more angle of view coverage or not.


----------



## mic325 (Jul 17, 2002)

My car got the split mirrors on both sides, and it really helps to eliminate the blind spots, but I still do shoulder check when changing lanes.


----------



## CzTom (May 25, 2002)

To answer your question, the split mirror is on the driver's side only in Europe ( right side in Britain, left side on the continent ).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

CzTom said:


> *To answer your question, the split mirror is on the driver's side only in Europe ( right side in Britain, left side on the continent ). *


The driver's side is the one that makes sense to me, and the side I have mine on.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

I've driven cars with these mirrors. I find them very difficult to use. Maybe I'm just to used to the US version. My problem was that when I glanced at the mirror I couldn't tell which section I should be looking at. This was very disconcerting.

Oh well.:dunno:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

I just ordered the split mirror from my dealer (pickup on Wednesday, allegedly) and I've reviewed the TIS for changing the glass (51 16 026) but it isn't particularly clear - it says "Remove cement between mirror glass and edge of housing (risk of damage)" and has a picture of a wooden wedge to remove the glass. There's no mention of cement for the repacement glass, however.

For anyone tha has changed the glass, what is the particular "risk of damage" and what's the best way to avoid it? Any other tips and tricks I should be aware of?


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

Seems that something like this is only encouraging people to NOT look over their shoulder when changing lanes. I'm nearly side-swiped far too often as it is. Last thing we need is another reason for drivers to extend their laziness.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

ff said:


> *Seems that something like this is only encouraging people to NOT look over their shoulder when changing lanes. I'm nearly side-swiped far too often as it is. Last thing we need is another reason for drivers to extend their laziness.  *


I'm obsessive about looking over my shoulder. However, I think the split mirror will also be helpful.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *I just ordered the split mirror from my dealer (pickup on Wednesday, allegedly) and I've reviewed the TIS for changing the glass (51 16 026) but it isn't particularly clear - it says "Remove cement between mirror glass and edge of housing (risk of damage)" and has a picture of a wooden wedge to remove the glass. There's no mention of cement for the repacement glass, however.
> 
> For anyone tha has changed the glass, what is the particular "risk of damage" and what's the best way to avoid it? Any other tips and tricks I should be aware of? *


Cement? Unless you somehow got just a replacement glass and not a glass/mounting assembly, you don't need to break any adhesive. I saw the instructions somewhere, but essentially you move the mirror laterally to either end limit, then stick a wedge into the 'open' end and pry off. There will be the heater wires that you will need to disconnect and move to the new lens. Line up the 4 tabs and push the new one back on. That's about it.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Kaz said:


> *Cement? Unless you somehow got just a replacement glass and not a glass/mounting assembly, you don't need to break any adhesive. I saw the instructions somewhere, but essentially you move the mirror laterally to either end limit, then stick a wedge into the 'open' end and pry off. There will be the heater wires that you will need to disconnect and move to the new lens. Line up the 4 tabs and push the new one back on. That's about it. *


Thanks. All I know is what I read here.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *Thanks. All I know is what I read here. *


Well, I picked up the mirror yesterday evening and installed it tonight. No problems at all - the only issue was deciding whether I was pulling in the right place with the right amount of force. I was thinking "well, either the glass will come off or the motor will come off" 

By the way, there isn't an actual split in the mirror - from the installation instruction drawing I was expecting 2 pieces of glass with a seam between them. Instead there is just a painted line on the glass to indicate where the image starts getting funky. All this mirror needs now is etching that says "Objects in mirror are less surreal than they appear".


----------



## 3seriesbimmer (Jun 20, 2002)

how much was the part????


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

3seriesbimmer said:


> *how much was the part???? *


$71.50 less 10%.


----------



## Freaky_Monkey (Mar 7, 2003)

CzTom said:


> *To answer your question, the split mirror is on the driver's side only in Europe ( right side in Britain, left side on the continent ). *


Err... My '03 came with split mirrors both sides!


----------



## srcstc (Oct 29, 2002)

Terry Kennedy said:


> *$71.50 less 10%. *


Just ordered one from Circle and it was $54.00 (for a coupe though).

Rich


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Here's a link I had bookmarked on alee's installation.

http://bimmer.roadfly.org/bmw/forums/e46/forum.php?postid=136385&page=1


----------



## Jupiter19 (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey, I've been trying to get the split mirror for my 2003 325i sedan....any place I've called with the #'s from alee's DIY tell me that the mirrors are for the station wagons.....are these the one's that everyone is getting? I wanted to be sure they would fit my sedan....
I went from a mustang (2door) to my 4 door BMW, and I can't get used to the fact that everytime I turn my head now to check my blindspot, the bar b/t the front and back window is directly blocking my view....I was hoping the mirror would help


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

PABS said:


> *I've driven cars with these mirrors. I find them very difficult to use. Maybe I'm just to used to the US version. My problem was that when I glanced at the mirror I couldn't tell which section I should be looking at. This was very disconcerting.
> 
> Oh well.:dunno: *


PABS I agree w/ you 100% I for the longest time wanted to put that on our bimmers, because I like the idea and that it is something that no one has here in the U.S.

Fortunately, I had the opportunity to drive a car w/ the split "convex" mirrors on my last trip in Germany. I can tell you that I *ABSOLUTELY* Hate it!! It's a dummest f**king thing I've ever used. In fact, I was geting dizzy just looking at it. HATE IT!! HATE it!! HATE IT!!

Just MHO,

beewang

:bigpimp:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

Jupiter19 said:


> *Hey, I've been trying to get the split mirror for my 2003 325i sedan....any place I've called with the #'s from alee's DIY tell me that the mirrors are for the station wagons.....are these the one's that everyone is getting? I wanted to be sure they would fit my sedan....*


The 51 16 8 250 438 is the right part for your car. The problem is that the parts database in the ETK doesn't show the 325i European variants on the same display as the US ones, so the above mirror part number doesn't show up at all for a US 325i. Here is a screenshot you can print out to take to your dealer if they need convincing.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I like them and find them very easy to use.

maybe just because I'm used to them :dunno:


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

beewang said:


> *Fortunately, I had the opportunity to drive a car w/ the split "convex" mirrors on my last trip in Germany. I can tell you that I ABSOLUTELY Hate it!! It's a dummest f**king thing I've ever used. In fact, I was geting dizzy just looking at it. HATE IT!! HATE it!! HATE IT!!*


To clarify - the split mirrors are "aspherical". The standard US driver's mirror is "flat" and the "objects are closer..." passenger mirror is "convex".

The aspherical/split mirror I just installed yesterday isn't actually "split" - there's a gradual change in the angle near the line that it painted on it. I don't find it disconcerting at all. Perhaps the split mirror here is different?


----------



## '02-325XiT (Jul 27, 2002)

I bought a driver's side split mirror for my XiT the last time I was in Germany, and I think they're great. 

I think most good drivers, consciously or unconsciously, keep mental track of where other traffic around them is, by continuous quick glances in all 3 mirrors as you drive along. With the standard convex passenger side mirror, you can keep track of other cars in the lane to your right pretty well - they are either in your mirror or visible from the corner of your eye if they have moved up to your rear quarter. With the standard driver's side mirror that is not the case, but with the split mirror you can "see" the cars in the left lane come up beside you in the mirror and they will still be visible in the edge of the mirror when you start to see them beside you with just your eye. Even if you don't make a point of looking in the mirror, your subconscious seems to be aware of where everyone is.

It can be a bit of an adjustment when you first start, because it's harder to judge how far ahead (or not!) your car is to the car visible in your driver's mirror, but you soon adjust for that.

I think these mirrors evolved because on the autobahn at 250 km/hr, you don't do shoulder checks for cars on your left - there simply isn't time.


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

Well _bewang[I/] you and I must be the minority here.

If one sets the standard US mirrors correctly, one can see all the action around them.

The outside mirrors should not be set to see the rear corner of either side of the car. Instead they should be angled out so as to see the lane next to you. When this is done properly there are no blind spots.

The inside mirror (or center mirror) then is used only to see directly behind the car.

I learned this technique at a driving school many years ago and can't imagine how I managed before that. I have since shown many people and they are equally pleased.

Most of the time the stuff available for cars in Europe is very cool and neat, this is not one of them._


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

PABS said:


> *Well bewang[I/] you and I must be the minority here.
> 
> If one sets the standard US mirrors correctly, one can see all the action around them.
> 
> ...


_

I read another thread on this board about adjusting the side mirror so you can see the lane next to you -- lean towards the window (head almost touching it) and adjust the mirror so you can see the side of your car. It took me a few days to get used to it but now I can't imagine driving without adjusting this way. I can see a car come in my rear view mirror , then into the side view mirror, then into my peripherial vision -- all without a blind spot and without looking over my shoulder. OUt of habit I still look over my shoulder to pass but it is unnecessary._


----------



## ObD (Dec 29, 2001)

PABS said:


> * I have since shown many people and they are equally pleased.*


I have tried this for the last month, :thumbup: :thumbup: Thanks!


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

ERK said:


> *I read another thread on this board about adjusting the side mirror so you can see the lane next to you -- lean towards the window (head almost touching it) and adjust the mirror so you can see the side of your car. It took me a few days to get used to it but now I can't imagine driving without adjusting this way. I can see a car come in my rear view mirror , then into the side view mirror, then into my peripherial vision -- all without a blind spot and without looking over my shoulder. OUt of habit I still look over my shoulder to pass but it is unnecessary. *


http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30571


----------



## blkonblk330i (May 14, 2003)

ERK said:


> *I read another thread on this board about adjusting the side mirror so you can see the lane next to you -- lean towards the window (head almost touching it) and adjust the mirror so you can see the side of your car. It took me a few days to get used to it but now I can't imagine driving without adjusting this way. I can see a car come in my rear view mirror , then into the side view mirror, then into my peripherial vision -- all without a blind spot and without looking over my shoulder. OUt of habit I still look over my shoulder to pass but it is unnecessary. *


This is how I set up my driver side mirror awhile ago after reading an advice from Tom and Ray Magliozzi, and it works just perfectly. For example, if a car on your left lane is about 4 or more car lengths behind, you should be able to see them in your rear view mirror. Before the car disappears from your rear view mirror, it will start appearing in your driver side mirror. It's a little disconcerting at first, but you will get used to it.


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

> _Originally posted by PABS _....If one sets the standard US mirrors correctly, one can see all the action around them.... [/B]


Damn!! you and I must be twins split at birth I learn the same adjustment technic in Driving School, and I feel like a JackA$$ for not ever thought of it. 

ERK: Yeah, I too look over my shoulder out of habit.

No blind spots, no fancy looking split mirrors.

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

PABS said:


> *
> If one sets the standard US mirrors correctly, one can see all the action around them.
> *


I mentioned this in the other thread but I learned how to do this before I got my license and do this on every car I've owned or even borrowed. I don't know if it's just the size of the mirror, its location relative to the seat or what, but I never got satisfactory results on the driver's side on my E46 till I got the new lens.


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

jw said:


> *http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=30571 *


That's the one! Thanks, I was being lazy...

[/I] (jw: catch any shows down your way?)


----------



## PABS (Apr 3, 2003)

beewang...you are starting to scare me..maybe I need to talk to my mom and see if one us was given up for adoption :rofl:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

ERK said:


> *That's the one! Thanks, I was being lazy...
> 
> [/I] (jw: catch any shows down your way?) *


No. I am officially lame. Ask all my friends, they'll tell ya so!

Did mail order some Jones Beach tix for a friend who was out of town on Friday. Last time I did that was Telluride '87. :thumbup:


----------



## ERK (Mar 22, 2002)

jw said:


> *No. I am officially lame. Ask all my friends, they'll tell ya so!
> 
> Did mail order some Jones Beach tix for a friend who was out of town on Friday. Last time I did that was Telluride '87. :thumbup: *


I'm in the lame club too. There are some extras floating around for PNC this week but my aged self just can't do it on a week night. :bawling: I heard they re-vamped Jones Beach so I may have to check that out.


----------

